# S7-1200 szl



## beta (6 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
eine kurze Frage an die Profis. Ich beschäftige mich gerade erstmals mit der S7-1200, da kommen mir zwei Fragen auf.

Kennt jemand den Aufbau der SZL in der S7-1200. Gibt es hierzu irgendwo eine Dokumentation der Systemzustandslisten?

Und gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit die S7-1200 in Run oder Stop zu versetzen außer mit Step7. Irgendwie vermisse ich den Schalter.

Danke und Gruß
Beta


----------



## beta (6 Juli 2010)

Oh jetzt habe ich gerade gemerkt, dass ich in das falsche Unterforum gepostet habe. :sw18:
Ich hoffe, aber trotzdem eine Antwort zu bekommen. 
Gruß Beta


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Juli 2010)

*Puhh...*

Ich weiss nicht was hierzu schon bekannt ist, aber denke das einfachste ist, z.b. baugruppenzustand mit Step 7 10.5 anzufragen und mal den gesammten telegrammverkehr mit Wireshark mitzuloggen.

Aber auch ein Blick mit dem DotNet Reflector in die Step 7 10.5 assemblys kann nicht schaden (sind nicht obfuscated) um was rauszufinden.


----------

